# What do you watch or listen to when you feel down?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

I like to watch Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie's sketches when I feel down. That or listen to music. I've found classical music calms me down, and listening to a trad Irish station (liveIreland) perks me up. Can't be sad listening to a jig.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know why but I love watching Bill Hicks rant on when I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several cd's that I listen to when I'm most down but Linda Perry is my fav. to listen to when things get really bad.


----------



## anabolic2894 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I'm down I flip on comedy central and try to cheer up. After a few hours of funny t.v. things start to feel better. If not I'll listen to Linkin Park for some reason most of their songs sounds like they are singing about S.A or at least some very emotional conflict. Which makes me feel like I'm not so alone in my issues.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I watch a lot of stand up comedy, movies (comedies), or just zone out to some hard or soft music.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I like to listen to upbeat music like Apparatschik and Zveri.


----------



## StayStrong (Sep 30, 2009)

*I like to*

Listen to Bob Marley "we can carry on"

Watch SA videos on youtube.

Work out

Enjoy a good meal or a nice beverage

Rent a movie or a game.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I listen to depressing music, pop rock, alternative rock, sad piano music, stuff like that


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I listen to Muse when I'm depressed and with a bit of luck it burns out into anger and finally normality.


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

caesarea said:


> I like to watch Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie's sketches when I feel down. That or listen to music. I've found classical music calms me down, and listening to a trad Irish station (liveIreland) perks me up. Can't be sad listening to a jig.


I second that, Fry and Laurie clips really cheer me up too  especially the one you linked to. Also this guitar transcription of the Beatles "Here comes the sun" really helps to lighten my mood.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

akstylish said:


> Here's mine:


Happy catchy tune, love it!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

When I feel down I usually go watch Supernatural. I love this show.

And if I can't watch tv I listen to Mika.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Very Melon_





_Chichi Wo Moge_





And anything by Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I would watch some of my fav scenes (funny, amusing ones usually) from my fav Japanese or Korean dramas. lol, just have a thing for them. cracks me up, which is good enough.


----------



## itdoesntmatter (Oct 21, 2009)

*The Golden Girls* takes off some of my stress. I don't even need to watch them, as long as I can hear Rose's of Sophia's voice or whoever, my stress level goes down.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Muse will always put me in a better mood, without fail. Considering some of the songs are about apocalypses and not-so-happy things, you wouldn't think this would be so, lol.


----------



## fruit loop (Oct 22, 2009)

ooo well i love to listen to Fleetwood Mac when im feeling down  but to watch I love to watch being erica ^.^


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

When i'm feeling down i listen to music.. usually elliott smith.


----------



## metalgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Comedy is always good! Simpsons, South Park, Seinfeld... whatever
Either that or listen to some intense music... lol.. hmm Arch Enemy and Burn to Black both get me really psyched. Despite what the critics say, metal doesn't make me feel depressed or angry, just energized! It lifts my energy and motivation level when I feel down. Makes me feel .... fierce lol when I've had a discouraging day as far as my SA goes.... 
Or hangin' out with my pets always makes me feel good! I love those guys<3


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I try to find a good comedy on TV whenever I'm down. Malcolm in the Middle never fails to cheer me up. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fictionz said:


> I would watch some of my fav scenes (funny, amusing ones usually) from my fav Japanese or Korean dramas. lol, just have a thing for them. cracks me up, which is good enough.


ahh, i need to start watching a j-drama again. they're so funny. xD


----------



## Forest (Jul 11, 2009)

:boogiehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsyiTD9ENB8 :clap


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

+1 to the Muse love.

Also The Weakerthans are really nice. Completely different style of music, most songs are quite slow, but i really like their lyrics.


----------



## escape (Sep 26, 2009)

toffee said:


> When i'm feeling down i listen to music.. usually elliott smith.


Like Elliott Smith too. He worked with Pete Krebs which I also like

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010Q9L6W/ref=dm_sp_alb

Her Dress So Green In The Moonlight, I Knew It By Heart, Distant Lights Of Home


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

I wrote this...haha jk.


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989 (Mar 25, 2009)

I listen to John Mayer - New Deep or Heart of Life, Heartless *******s - Came a Long Way or New Resolution, and Jimmy Eat World - A Praise Chorus or 23


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

lol I listen to stuff that makes me feel even worse;


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Hoosiers.

I could run through a god damn brick wall after watching that movie. Especially the scene in the fieldhouse with the tape measure before the big championship game.

Or the very end of season 2 of Battlestar Galactica. When the Cylons are walking through New Caprica and humanity is staring at it's ultimate end. Baltar has surrendered, Galactica and Pegasus jumped away, this is it. 

Tyrol says to Starbuck, "What do we do now cap?"

"Same thing we always do Chief. Fight em til we can't"

Oh and the storming of New Caprica from season 3. So unbelievably awesome


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I go through phases where I get obsessed with certain things at the moment it's The Hills ... not the new ones because Kristen's a *****. And I just got hooked on IJustine on youtube... which I can't link to because youtube ain't working.. I literally can't be left alone with just my own thoughts and that's why.


----------



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

Much like tvgirl48 and Green Eyes, I listen to Mika when I'm down. He has a great bunch of upbeat songs to cheer me up and a few really great slower, more emotional songs to help me work through my saddness.
I also watch Supernatural like Green Eyes, it's my favourite show and Mystery Spot never fails to bring a smile to my face xD

I also really love watching my favourite movie, The 10th Kingdom. That's usually what I do when I'm sick or something. It's actually a mini series so it's 7 hours long, but worth it haha.

Oh! or I watch A Very Potter Musical on youtube! Or at least listen to the songs, cause no matter what that can always cheer me right up!


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Bob Marley - Jamaica Rum (awesome instrumental) so inspiring 




Bob Marley - Waiting in vain





Bob Marley - Natural Mystic


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

This always picks me up when I'm feeling bad.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:bananaperfect gentleman by helloween and bounce by bon jovi are 2 good uplifting songs that cheer me up i like to watch tim vine or curb your enthuisiasm also robin galloway wind ups on you tube always make me laugh hb fash hector here


----------



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

ntl said:


> This always picks me up when I'm feeling bad.


That literally moved me to tears.
Thank you so much for sharing!
:love2


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Blur - Sweet Song

Fix You - Coldplay (The whole x & y album actually)

Radiohead - Pyramid Song

Seal - Don't Cry (one of the best male vocalists imo)

Alicia Keys - Diary (feat. Tony Toni Tone)

Seal - Dreaming in Metaphors

Kaki King - Life Being What It Is

thanks for the Elliott Smith recommendation!!



Rtastism said:


> That literally moved me to tears.
> Thank you so much for sharing!
> :love2


same here.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Linkin Park
Creed
Shinedown

to name a few


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I just listen to depressing music, even though it doesn't help. hmm i'm weird.


Brandy: Long Distance

Missy Higgins: Where I Stood

Evanescence: Going Under

Parachute: The Mess I Made


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Movies I Watch*-

the Harry Potter movies
Driving Lessons
It's A Wonderful Life
Disney movies
Monty Pythons
Alfred Hitchcocks

*TV Shows I Watch*

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
The Office
CSI: (all three)
The Big Bang Theory
Three and a Half Men
Disney channel (I am aware that most 22 year olds don't watch Disney channel, but... it makes ms happy!)
How I Met Your Mother

*Music I Listen To*

The Beatles
My Chemical Romance
Simon & Garfunkel
Really any music from the '60s and '70s
Aaron Carter and Dream Street (Both are from when I was about 13, so it just makes me feel good.)
The Maccabees
Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

When I'm down I listen to things that I can relate to. Sad music makes me feel better for some reason, helps me through.

When I'm really low though I listen to "The Only One" by Evanescence. It's very powerful, beautiful and really inspiring to me. I love the lyrics.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

toffee said:


> When i'm feeling down i listen to music.. usually elliott smith.


This. And Metric. And The Shins. And Bob Dylan. And Great Lake Swimmers.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

A message about failure from one of the all-time winners in history


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I listen to Octavarium by Dream Theater. 24 minutes of beauty.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I watch stuff like monty pythons flying circus, black adder, family guy, seinfeld, curb your enthusiasm or the three stooges. I listen to bands like stratovarius, rainbow, megadeth, dokken, and the scorpions.


----------



## seizethecarpe (Nov 29, 2009)

Anything reggae or ska!.. but i'm a fan of this video too.. it's pretty inspiring


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

Whenever I'm really upset about something, I almost always listen to this:






and someone made a nice video that also goes along with the song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

well... reading ****mydadsays on twitter always cheers me up. but i can't figure out how to post a link that actually works, because of the ****.


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Thise helps me and makes me smile


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)




----------



## chris76 (Nov 2, 2009)

p.o.d Alive...specially for motivation, or some lil wayne


----------



## M86 (Dec 5, 2009)

I love watching "Friends" reruns.
and listening to fun, upbeat music like Girls Aloud and No Doubt.


----------



## Gene (Mar 20, 2009)

I watch Cosmos when I'm in a bad mood. The series and the book is beautifully written. Carl Sagan's childlike awe and wonder for the universe is inspiring and motivating. By the time I'm done watching the series, I'm determined to continue my studies and to stop wasting that time dwelling over things I can't change or control.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

My cats... they're so funny!


----------



## lboy68001 (Jul 21, 2006)

The tonight show with conan o brien always cheers me up. It's not as good as when he did late night but his self deprecating antics always makes me smile.


----------



## M86 (Dec 5, 2009)

lboy68001 said:


> The tonight show with conan o brien always cheers me up. It's not as good as when he did late night but his self deprecating antics always makes me smile.


I love Conan <3
I have to agree, Late Night w/ Conan OBrien was so much better. I could never miss it and I even got to go to a taping. Love the _chemistry_ between Conan and Max.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Sitting at the beach or listening to the birds. Somewhere where its tropical and green and cant hear people talking. And I love Evanesence, gives me a good feeling too


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i usually listen to either Gwar or Cruelty And the Beast by Cradle Of filth. i know that might seem weird but it really does help with my mood(usually)


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

I like born to run by Bruce Springsteen




its one of his best songs and the lyrics actually are pretty deep 
or just some acdc/metalica


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

My happy song.  4:45 and on always cheers me up.
Underworld - 8 Ball_Today. Today.
I...saw a man.
Today
I saw a man...
using 
an empty
whisky flask
as a walkie-talkie.
Today. Today.
I...saw a man.
Today
I saw a man...
With a flaming 8 ball
tattooed on his arm.
Today.

Today...
I met a man
Who threw his arms
around me.
(And I've given)
Today. Today. Today. Today.
We laughed. 
We laughed.
(Waiting for the train...)
For a few__
(...into the city.)_
_seconds.
That great stuff. 
That great stuff.
That stuff 
That stuff makes me feel 
feeeeel  
feeeeeel 
feeeeeeel 
*haaaapppppyyyyyyyyyy*.
_​And there's something about this song I just find so beautiful...
Ochre - Infotain Me


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I listen to Joel Osteen podcasts.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Quran recital. upbeat alternative or rock songs in my collection.


----------



## Youandwe (Nov 2, 2009)

I listen to Coldplay


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

It's awkward and strange but it's cute. I cried when I turned on the tv and saw this on skins. Lol that sounds pathetic but I'd had a bad shock and was reacting badly to it and I thought this was so cute.


----------



## Dont Panic (Mar 24, 2010)

*third eye blind - losing a whole year* is good at cheering me up


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll listen to anything upbeat when I'm feeling low. I don't usually like listening to anything sad or depressing when I'm feeling down, it just makes me feel worse. Or I'll watch one of my favorite tv shows, an action film or comedy...anything to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like watching motivational stuff when im upset, i.e. The last lecture by Dr Randy Pausch (edited version most of the time, otherwise its over an hour long)


----------



## STUKINHERE10 (Apr 1, 2010)

I listen to alot of depresing music as well, NIN, Stabbing Westward, Manson, Nirvana etc. it makes me feel a lil better somehow, hate happy music with a passion. lol


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 16, 2010)

I enjoy listening to upbeat rock songs. Here are a couple of great ones by the group, Triumph:

Triumph - Fight The Good Fight (click on link below)






Triumph - Follow Your Heart


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont know why but when im upset i like to watch educational stuff. i just turn on the history channel and learn. i guess it makes me feel better because it makes me feel like im doing some progressive.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

soundtrack to the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i would watch conan<333,but he doesn't have a show anymore :,,[


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I stay away from happy music, which is really bad because I go straight to dark ...reallly dark songs.


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2010)

nightwish


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I listen to Morrissey/The Smiths or oldies. I watch old movies or try to watch something I never seen before. I watch baseball, it gets my mind of stuff. Sometimes I watch late night if I feel up to it.

this song has my life, specifically the live versions. 





as well as this song.





random..but it works for me.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I listen to Metallica or Pink Floyd. 
I watch The Office.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I always listen to this when I'm a bit sad


----------



## New (Aug 9, 2009)

I watch adorable animals or stupid people on YouTube.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

If I want to feed my negative feelings I'll listen to Elliott Smith.

If I want to avoid them I watch the Colbert Report or Jon Stewart as well as Hayao Miyazaki films.


----------



## memoria (Apr 19, 2010)

I watch chappelle show rick james segment on youtube, it makes me laugh.






note this is part 2, I just like his part only mainly (has racism and foul language)


----------



## Mo23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I listen to techno and upbeat music.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stand up comedians or either comedy sit-coms i.e. Only Fools And Horses (to those who don't know it, its a London based comedy show, absolutely hilarious stuff)


----------



## Cloudy Sky (Aug 9, 2009)

The best part is 2:27-3:03.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I put on re-runs of 'My little Pony'. The theme tune is just fantastic. Ya cant bate it like!






:boogie:clap:yes


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

Currently:









Others:
(Music)
Storytelling - Funeral for a Friend
Anberlin Burn Out Brighter 

(video)
Bear Gryll's Roundhouse Kick LMAO
How i met your mother, Barney Top Gun 
Dramatic Look


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like listening to alot of christian rock typed music on youtube or on my ipod when I am down, realy lifts my spirits even if it's just for a couple of hours


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

lboy68001 said:


> The tonight show with conan o brien always cheers me up. It's not as good as when he did late night but his self deprecating antics always makes me smile.


i know, leno suckss hes not even funny


----------

